# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Bãi biển Hòn Rơm - du lịch Mũi Né

## thietht

*Vị trí: Hòn Rơm nằm tại phường Mũi Né, thành phố Phan Thiết
*



Hòn Rơm là một núi nhỏ nằm tại phường Mũi Né, thành phố Phan Thiết
Từ TP.Phan Thiết đi Mũi Né (22km), rồi theo đường bờ biển thêm 4km nữa các bạn sẽ đặt chân đến khu du lịch Hòn Rơm. Hòn Rơm là tên một núi nhỏ vẫn còn hoang sơ, nằm tại phường Mũi Né, thành phố Phan Thiết. 


Ở trên núi này có một loại cỏ ống dài khoảng 0,50m; vào mùa nắng lớn, cỏ bị cháy khô, màu vàng. Người dân đi biển ở ngoài khơi nhìn vào ngọn núi thấy dáng vẻ khô vàng giống như một đụm rơm khổng lồ, nên mới gọi là Hòn Rơm. 


Hòn Rơm được coi là một "tiểu khu" du lịch của Mũi Né.

*Quanh Cảnh:* Hòn Rơm được coi là một "tiểu khu" du lịch của Mũi Né, với cảnh quan đẹp trầm lắng. Hòn Rơm còn một bãi tắm dài hơn 17 km, vẫn còn nguyên sơ, chưa có người ở và khai thác, gọi là Bãi sau Hòn Rơm. Tại đây, nước xanh trong vắt, sóng êm, không có đá ngầm. Vào mỗi buổi sáng, hoặc chiều tà, người ta có thể ngồi tại đây ngắm bình minh hay hoàng hôn, nhìn trăng lên với ánh sáng vằng vặc, lung linh và trữ tình.

Nơi đây Bờ biển sạch đẹp, nước biển trong xanh, êm ả, lời ru của gió mơn man qua những rặng dừa mát rượi, trĩu quả. Những đồi cát vàng, cát trắng nối tiếp nhau ….. Tất cả đã tạo nên vẻ hoang sơ mà quyến rũ của Hòn Rơm.

Tại khu Hòn Rơm, có một loạt khu du lịch nằm sát cạnh nhau, tổ chức cá biệt và quy mô, có chỗ rộng cho xe ca du lịch các loại tập trung. Đẹp nhất là khu du lịch mang tên Hòn Rơm, có nhà nghỉ xây theo kiểu biệt thự đầy đủ tiện nghi, vệ sinh nằm hiền lành trong vườn dừa luôn luôn râm mát. Bên cạnh đó còn có khu du lịch đồi Hồng là nơi phù hợp với các bạn sinh viên, học sinh, công nhân, thanh niên, đoàn thể đến để vui chơi đốt lửa trại ca hát và thưởng thức khung cảnh hữu tình thơ mộng. Đồi có tên là Đồi Hồng không phải trên đồi có trồng nhiều hoa hồng mà vì đất ở Đồi Hồng là đất thịt có màu hồng sậm.




(Tổng hợp)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch Mũi Né 2 ngày 479.000 Đ* - *Tour du lich Mui Ne 2 ngay 479.000 D*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Mũi Né* - *tour du lich Mui Ne*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Mũi Né click vào *du lịch Mũi Né* - *du lich Mui Ne*


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch giá rẻ biển Bình Thuận (2 Ngày 1 Đêm)*- *Tour du lich gia re bien Binh Thuan (2 Ngay 1 Dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Bình Thuận* - *tour du lich Binh Thuan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Bình Thuận click vào *du lịch Bình Thuận* - *du lich Binh Thuan*

----------

